# pkg 1.3.1 broken?



## xtaz (Jul 27, 2014)

Is anyone else seeing this? With pkg 1.3.0 things seem to work as normal but if I try and install 1.3.1 it segfaults:

```
===>  Installing for pkg-1.3.1
===>   Registering installation for pkg-1.3.1
Child process pid=52870 terminated abnormally: Segmentation fault
*** Error code 245

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
```

If I checkout the previous SVN revision and install 1.3.0 again then it works fine:

```
===>  Installing for pkg-1.3.0
===>   Registering installation for pkg-1.3.0
If you are upgrading from the old package format, first run:

  # pkg2ng

===>  Cleaning for pkg-1.3.0
```

I am running on amd64 10.0-STABLE r269125.


----------



## kpa (Jul 27, 2014)

I can't reproduce it on stable/10 r269073 amd64. I normally build everything with ports-mgmt/poudriere but I did the port compilation this time using `make reinstall` to check if that makes a difference, it didn't.

Anything in your /etc/make.conf?


----------



## kpa (Jul 27, 2014)

Try the solution from here:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2014-July/094235.html

The reason why I didn't have the problem is that my /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf has absolutely nothing in it. You probably still have some leftovers from earlier versions that are not needed unless you want to customize the aliases for example.


----------



## xtaz (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks. That fixes it. I've never edited that file as far as I'm aware so it's a little odd. Normally if the configuration file is untouched a port replaces it with the latest default version. I'm guessing something else other than me has edited it at some point. Or the pkg port never replaces it itself. Although saying that I've deleted the file and reinstalled the port now and that file still doesn't exist except for a .sample. Oh well, I'll leave it like that.


----------



## kpa (Jul 27, 2014)

I would guess a faulty sample version was installed at some point and it was never replaced after that. Anyway, a new version of ports-mgmt/pkg was just released that won't segfault on such configuration files anymore.

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=363076


----------

